# Pals - The Hungarian Vizsla Adventure Movie



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/pals-movie.html

If you have never seen "Pals" the video is wonderful. Unless you understand Hungarian you will not get the voice over, but the action speaks for itself. 

redbirddog


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Love it, Rod! Thank you for the link. Pumpkin's best pal is our mini-dachshund, Moxie. Moxie is 4, chocolate & brown, and can catch fish/crayfish better than most. Moxie and Pumpkin have a lot of fun. She taught Pumpkin to love the water, but Pumpkin now tries to sink her . Moxie can not keep up with Pumpkin, of course, but she takes no Vizsla nonsense! You find some great stuff!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow intense. The little dachshund won't be thirsty anytime soon. Is it really possible for a V to swim under water like that? Nice trick to learn.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't seen a V do it yet, but our Moxie swims under water. She stands in our creek, sticks her whole head under water, and catches crayfish for a snack. She looks like a duck diving for food. When all is said and done, she comes back to the house looking like a miniature sea cow :


----------

